# I don't know what's wrong with me



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

I have very wird symptoms 
1-i can't feel with my body at all or almost feel with it
2-i can't think good
3-i can't talk good
4-I can not identify trends
5-there is something like sparks and dots in my vision 
6-always feeling dizzy 
7-wired headaches 
8-i almost can feel my personality
9-i can't remember clearly
10-i feel like my mind closed 
This feelings it come out after i experience something wired it make watch everything in slowmotion 
And hard panic attack
I'm very much scared and always thinking i will be dead
And i don't know if this depersonalization disorder or something in my brain
My story begins when I was in swimming pool I experience something wired it make me feel that I'm watching everything in slowmotion I was really scared that day I return to my house and I sleep When I wake up I was feeling good but I felt that every thing is slowdown little bit I go to the hospital they said I have anxiety and they gived me cipralex when I take it I felt worst so I stopped taking cipralex Its now almost 3 months and now I can't feel with my body good it's just like my sensitivity very low Even if I touch my hands I cant feel they are really touching i cant feel with my face my mouth its hard a little bit to describe 
I can't think good i cant remember good even i cant imagine i cant sleep good if i sleep there is wired feelings it comes to me that i can't describe it
I don't smoke or drink or taking any drugs
Im very tired from this feelings i wanna be normal again 
Is that depersonalization disorder? ?


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes sounds like depersonalization disorder to me. Go see a therapist and start working on your anxiety levels. Lots of information here to start with. Good luck


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Alex617 said:


> Yes sounds like depersonalization disorder to me. Go see a therapist and start working on your anxiety levels. Lots of information here to start with. Good luck


Thanks it can be recovered right ?


----------



## leo134 (Oct 26, 2015)

I can say I had some of these symptoms too when I *had* DP so i think you don't have to worry more about it, try to focus on something else and continue living your life. There's a lot of solution proposed on this forum. Keep Going and be brave.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

leo134 said:


> I can say I had some of these symptoms too when I *had* DP so i think you don't have to worry more about it, try to focus on something else and continue living your life. There's a lot of solution proposed on this forum. Keep Going and be brave.


Im trying


----------

